# Cell Phone Detection k9 - Larry King Tonight!



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Drako and handler Wayne Conrad will be on Larry King Live tomorrow (Friday) (CNN) and also on A&E, a new show called "The Squad, Prison Police". Drako des Ombres Valeureux (Malinois). To see Drako's story and pixs: www.pawsnclaws.us/drako_ped.htm


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I am leaving for dog training this weekend....but consider it recorded. 

That is awesome and looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> I am leaving for dog training this weekend....but consider it recorded.
> 
> That is awesome and looking forward to seeing it.


The Larry King show called me on Wednesday needing a detection dog for the show the next day and then I put them in contact with Wayne and he made it happen. I guess Larry's show is just called "live" since this was filmed on Thursday.. I'm glad there will be some publicity for working dogs and the new cell phone detection program here in California. And the best part is that Drako "the no drive" dog will be featured.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> The Larry King show called me on Wednesday needing a detection dog for the show the next day and then I put them in contact with Wayne and he made it happen. I guess Larry's show is just called "live" since this was filmed on Thursday.. I'm glad there will be some publicity for working dogs and the new cell phone detection program here in California. And the best part is that Drako "the no drive" dog will be featured.


yeah exposure is good.....but LARRY KING????:mrgreen:


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> yeah exposure is good.....but LARRY KING????:mrgreen:


Similar to exposure on WDF these days...:-?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

-[8-[8-[8-[


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Could you imagine the amount of shit would be said and argued if the people of this forum had live commentary and were able to make opinions live during the show. I'm sure though there will be plenty of talk about this subject though to come once the show airs.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Drako and handler Wayne Conrad will be on Larry King Live tomorrow (Friday) (CNN) and also on A&E, a new show called "The Squad, Prison Police". Drako des Ombres Valeureux (Malinois). To see Drako's story and pixs: www.pawsnclaws.us/drako_ped.htm


Debbie when and what channel does this how come on. Thanks


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Debbie when and what channel does this how come on. Thanks



I found it on CNN @ 6:30pm tonight HD :smile: I couldn't find it on A&E though. I set it to record. I never watch Larry King Live, but will this time.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. Will watch it for sure.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

i just read the old thread ... i'm confused about drako and dexter? same dog? so you sold the pup .. he was mistreated and nursed him back to health by you and then rehomed? either way seems like a nice story and i'm setting up the DVR as well .... Nice work and congrats


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Tyree Johnson said:


> i just read the old thread ... i'm confused about drako and dexter? same dog? so you sold the pup .. he was mistreated and nursed him back to health by you and then rehomed? either way seems like a nice story and i'm setting up the DVR as well .... Nice work and congrats


Thanks..too many "D" names for you? 

Drako is a male from my breeding and "yes" he's the dog that I got back, rehab'd, and then he went to be the 2nd Cell Phone Detection dog here in California's pilot program, which is run by Wayne Conrad. Cesar was the first and he was a dog that I re-homed (not from my breeding). Drako's sire is Yelo du Boscaille (retired duel k9) and Pharrar (A'Tim daughter).

Dexter is my male that I bought as a pup in Belgium. Now he's in France trialing at FRIII. Dexter's sire is Lobo and dam is Ypsilon du Boscaille (Yelo's sister). So there's the connection.

Then there's Dexter's kids: Bexter, Bogan, Blitz, B'Drogo, Benz "Diesel", Borly "Voodoo", Bambi, Breeze and so on so the "B's" can be even more confusing I guess.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Mod edit

This post was about a tv program.
There is enough crap going on in the forum without adding to it. 

Bob Scott


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I found "The Squad, Prison Police" on A&E. Here in SoCal on Thursday, August 12th at 7pm.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Thanks..too many "D" names for you?
> 
> Drako is a male from my breeding and "yes" he's the dog that I got back, rehab'd, and then he went to be the 2nd Cell Phone Detection dog here in California's pilot program, which is run by Wayne Conrad. Cesar was the first and he was a dog that I re-homed (not from my breeding). Drako's sire is Yelo du Boscaille (retired duel k9) and Pharrar (A'Tim daughter).
> 
> ...



lol! heads spinning now!  congrats


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> I found it on CNN @ 6:30pm tonight HD :smile: I couldn't find it on A&E though. I set it to record. I never watch Larry King Live, but will this time.


Thanks Debbie, not a big TV buff, but like you said I will give it a whirl.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Here's the blog: http://larrykinglive.blogs.cnn.com/category/larry-king-live/


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I just watched that show, congrats to Wayne and Drako.


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

Perhaps, someone could contact the trainer who had him before. You know the one that did not feed the dog. 

I watched the show tonight and am glad that it is putting the dogs in a positive light. Drako looked much better than the pictures that I remember from the thread when Debbie had just got him back. It is good to see the dog in a good place.


----------



## Stuart Stuart (Dec 25, 2009)

Jack Roberts said:


> Perhaps, someone could contact the trainer who had him before. You know the one that did not feed the dog.
> 
> I watched the show tonight and am glad that it is putting the dogs in a positive light. Drako looked much better than the pictures that I remember from the thread when Debbie had just got him back. It is good to see the dog in a good place.


I watched the show but what is in a cell phone a dog can smell?


----------



## Wayne Conrad (Jun 8, 2009)

I have got to tell you this demonstrationw was a pain in the butt. We did the thing under terrible conditions. We wanted to do the demonstration at our training academy as we have a full inmate dorm set up. Instead they had us do it in a small studio. They wanted to see the dog find more then just a cell phone so I set up 3 execises on the stage. There were a dozen people, cameras, lights, the whole 9 yards and we were standing ter for an hour and a half before they got to us. Drako was going crazy as he knew it was time to work. When he initially went in he went right to the radio where the cell phone was. Berfore he could start to alert he caught the marijuana odor and ran to it. Once he found that I moved it out of the area and Brian took Drako back in. He then went to the shoe where the tobacco was. After that he went back to the radio amd alerted on that. Most of the time in training I will hold off paying him until he gives me good strong alerts, but Brian paid him right away as Drako was pushing the radio off the table. 

As far as cell phone odor........ That was the peblem when I first got into this. Had to first determine if it indeed had a unique odor. Once I detgermined it did then the training was no different then regular detection work. Although I do know what they are alerting to I do not put it out there. I doubt anyone could do something to circumvent finding the phones but do not want to take the chance. Surffice to say it is unique from any other electronic equipment. 

Wayne


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Jack Roberts said:


> Perhaps, someone could contact the trainer who had him before. You know the one that did not feed the dog.


I bet we could all chip in, get him a copy of it on DVD or Blu-Ray or something?

-Cheers


----------

